# Vero beach report



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Fished the catwalks under Wabasso bridge.. Looking for sheepshead but only found some trout. Many keepers out there. Seems like schools would come in and out. Heard that pompanos and sheephead were hitting but did not see evidence of that. Was told to fish on catwalks and throw shrimp under bridge where it is deepest. Like my son said "Dad no fish will eat my shrimp should we move.... hey I got one". Caught a few trout keepers. Also had a unattened rod flip over the railing and into the river.... fish pulled it away and I got a lucky cast that grabbed the line and got the rod back!! Best catch of the night.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

It's 90% easier to catch Sheepshead with Fiddler crabs than anything else.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

VIC where is the Wabasso Bridge at? Is it the tall one going to Seabastian Inlet or the real low one before that? And how far do the catwalks extend under the bridge?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Wabasso bridge*

The one with the catwalks is the low one (only about 10ft above the water) on wabasso rd. CR512 I think. the cat walk is only about 4 ft above the water. They extend across the length of the bridge except a 50ft gap to let boats get through. You can enter off the main land or off the island near the boat ramp.
KZ how do you catch fiddler crabs..? I caught a lot in the summer have not seen them lately...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

VICIII said:


> KZ how do you catch fiddler crabs..? I caught a lot in the summer have not seen them lately...


If you didn't stock up in the summer, forget it, you don't want to dig for 45 minutes to get only 6 crabs which is realistic this time of year since they are buried so deep. Easiest way to catch them this time of year is to call around to local bait shops til you find one that has them. They should range anywhere from .99 to $1.75 per dozen. In my neck of the woods, your best bets are these 4 bait shops:

**deleted by mgmt.** in S. Daytona Shores
**deleted by mgmt.** in Daytona
**deleted by mgmt.** in NSB
**deleted by mgmt.** in NSB

 Oops, forgot, that is confidential information. Tell ya what, if you want to fish any of those locations listed above shoot me an instant message or email and I'll tell you where to find them.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*I will try bait shops*

Thanks for the info...


----------



## irma01 (Sep 26, 2005)

Vic, when were you at Wabasso? I was ther Monday morning from 7 til 10 and never even got a bite on shrimp Did see a lot of Sheepies though.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

VIC is the bridge up the road from Wabasso Bait and Tackle? Right before the tall bridge? Only asking because i have not pulled into the parking lots around that bridge, alway's saw people fishing from the bridge itself and did not know a catwalk was under it.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*wabasso*

I was there yesterday for lunch.. 
Went Monday afternoon 3:00 till dark.
Wabasso bridge the short or lower bridge just covers the river where it is shallow. The high bridge is because the channel runs under it. 
If you go East of Wabasso tackle the first bridge is the one with the catwalk. The catwalk is only on the South side. Park at the "parks" on all sides of the short bridge, just hit the south sides to get to the cat walk.

I will hit SI I think Thursday night for some night fishing if anyone is around.


----------



## irma01 (Sep 26, 2005)

VIC, I went to SI Sunday night and only the catwalk was lit. Is this normal? Do you bring your own light?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*catwalk at SI*

Yep. Only catwalk is lit..
I wish they lit up the piers but they do not.
I am going to hit the south jetty or the ICW tonight so I hope all works out..
Tight lines...


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

KodiakZach said:


> It's 90% easier to catch Sheepshead with Fiddler crabs than anything else.


Hi K.Z. would like to know where to get Fiddlers around Vero or 30 mi. each way I've seen some sheepies caught on shrimp but not in any nos. thanks .OLD


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Wildcat Bait shop on the corner of A1A and 192.

Palm Bay Fishing Outfitters had plenty last week 

Capt. Mullett's on US 1 about half mile North of Eau Gallie Causeway on the West side had lots of them Saturday.

- As always, call ahead because stock can vary by day.


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*i have to disagree*



KodiakZach said:


> It's 90% easier to catch Sheepshead with Fiddler crabs than anything else.


while i agree with you about 80% of what you say this i beg to differ. Clams and other soft flesh baits are the trick. When a sheephead eats he turns a lateral 45* and crushes and backs away picking at the meat roaming in the water, when they eat a already shucked clam the take it in and whalaaa!! Too long of a process to explain. I GUARANTEE your fish to miss ratio will increase if you switch to a shucked soft bait. Ask a commercial sheepheader what he uses for bait you will be surprised.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I've gotten to where I miss very few with fiddlers or sandfleas. It's a three step process:

1.) Use the right hook (Owner size 1 non-circle)
2.) Hook the bait in the right spot (practice makes perfect. This is one of the most important items!)
3.) Let the Sheepies pull the bait down a good bit, then lift your rod tip slowly and start reeling. 95% of the time they hook themselves. No hookset needed.

Not to mention the convenience of fiddlers. You can go buy 100 and put them in a bucket with mulch or dirt. Feed them a saltine cracker every other day and they will last for weeks in a bucket on the side of your garage. Clams aren't nearly that clean for storing or fishing with. If they ever quit biting fiddlers, I might try clams but as you can see from my reports, it's pretty easy.


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*Not dogging you*

BartyB and myself and a couple more pulled 91 sheepies three weeks ago, 315lbs on clam. Not dogging ya partner just saying that i think you might even catch more with less effort. I too liked the matzuo o shaugnauusy #1. Good hook. Owner is coming out with a octopus straight shank this year that i am sure will be deadly. The flyliner is a good hook as well. Bart and myself still need to get down there with you and fish one day.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Bring some clams when you come down  

Any less effort and it will be as fun as catching Whiting.

Oh yeah, and I forgot, above everything the key to catching tons of Sheepshead is KNOWING WHERE TO FISH  

I should come up your direction where you guys caught those 91 Sheepies and use my fiddlers and see how well they work. How long fishing did it take you to catch 91 Sheepies??


----------

